#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  New Interpreter Mode feature in Google Assistant!

## Bhavya

Google Assistant will be capable to perform as our true translator in 27 diverse languages. Google stated that the Google assistant is getting a new feature called interpreter mode that can interpret our conversations in real time so we can hold chats with somebody who doesnt share the same language with us. We can able to say like, Hello, Google, assist me to speak Dutch, or Hello, Google, be my Dutch translator, and Google Assistant will present our text through a smart display that interprets our words as we say. Then, it will open the microphone for the other individual to be able to voice in his or her own language and words will be interpreted through the smart screen at the same time. Google Assistant also shows back the words in our native language. Lets check out more information about this new interpreter mode.

----------

